# Embassy latest



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Commercial flights are available from Cairo airport. To supplement the commercial flight capacity provided by British airlines, the Foreign and Commonwealth Office has chartered a plane which is scheduled to leave Cairo on Thursday 3 February. British nationals who wish to use this service should register with the FCO on (00 44) (0) 20 7008 8765 or (02) 2791 6000 from Egypt. Please note that there will be a charge for this service - seats on this flight will cost £300 each. Those already booked on other commercial flights should not cancel their bookings.

British Embassy staff are providing 24 hour assistance to British nationals at Terminals 1 and 3 of Cairo airport from which British Airways and BMI operate. You should make yourself known to them if you are at the airport and require assistance - they are wearing high visibility vests stating that they are British Embassy staff. They have a limited stock of emergency passports available for a fee of £71. If you require an emergency passport, where possible, you should take proof of your British nationality such as a copy of your passport, drivers licence or passport number. Emergency passports for children may be issued on production of a birth certificate or medical records.

You may be able to purchase tickets for commercial flights at the airport but these are limited. Wherever possible, you should only travel to airports if you have a confirmed flight and ticket. If you are having difficulty confirming a direct flight to the UK, consider routes via a third country. If you are able to book a flight by phone, you should ensure you have a reference number and take this with you to prove you have a seat. Airline and airport contact information is also available on the FCO website.

You should aim to arrive at airports as early as possible and make sure that you take your own food and water. If you have a confirmed flight from Cairo but are unable to print off your boarding pass because of the lack of internet access, you can send them to the British Embassy for printing. Confirmed tickets can be emailed from outside of Egypt to [email protected]. Your ticket can be collected from the British Embassy in Cairo between 08:00-10:00 on presentation of photo identification. British nationals in Egypt requiring other types of assistance or advice can call 020 7008 0000 from the UK or (02) 2791 6000 in Egypt.


----------

